# Quiet breeds!!!



## jfred1357 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello. I am in 4-h and am in the dairy goat group. This was my 2nd year. I have been raising Nubians. I don't live in a place were its legal to have farm animals so I kept my Nubians down the street in a pasture. My Nubians were very loud and a huge disturbance to the neighbors. We were getting complainers and were left with no choice but to give them back. I am still devastated over what happened because I love them and a lot of time, engery, and money was put into them. We then tried Nigerians and they were to loud to I am really hoping to find the right breed. Does any body know of quiet breeds??


----------



## jfred1357 (Aug 21, 2015)

This is one of my kids. His names Bailey


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

OH YES !! LaManchas ! They are our only "American" dairy breed and they are very quiet,healthy and produce fantastic milk and very smart.. I don't like the total earless type as they look strange but the puppy dog elf ears are really cute. My first goat was a bottle LaMancha baby,I lost her last year ,she died at age 15 , she had never had any antibiotics or been ill and loved me like a pet dog as she was always looking for me. It really hurt for her loss, I still have her daughter doe thats now 13 , here is my Big doe Coco that I lost.


----------



## jfred1357 (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh thank you so much!! Coco is so cute. I'm sorry for your loss. I will look into the La Mancha ! Thanks


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Level of a goats vocals are as varying as there are breeds and owners. Each animal is different and may act differently in a new environment. 
Good luck in your search.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

My Guernseys are the mellowist goats on the place, very quiet, even when they talk it is low pitched and not very loud, unlike my Nubians who can be screamers and barkers (my husbands name for the yelling, Laverns barking for you....) Guernsey hands down for least noise and super sweet.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Apr 20, 2015)

My Oberhaslis are the quietest goats I know of; much quieter than the lamanchas!


----------



## CJHames (Nov 13, 2014)

I have never heard our Saanen utter a single sound now that I think of it. Odd. Not a sound. Ever. Hmmmph.


----------



## Gerard-Dawn (Sep 5, 2014)

I have around 5 lamanchas and they don't make lots of noise. Sort of like guernseys.


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Our Toggenburgs are near silent...unless they want something, but they are also not nearly as needed as some other breeds, like NUBIANS lol! Our Boers are noisy, and have an obnoxious voice, like Nubi.....well you get it


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 9, 2013)

my oberhaslis are very quiet...never know I even have goats by sounds. Love there personality


----------

